# Seiko 7002 Bezel Swap



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Just arrived this morning from the far east a Pepsi bezel for my 7002 , thought i'd share a before and after shot with you

Been thinking about changing it for a while now and have to admit i'm happy with the result

cheers

Andy

Before










After


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Very nice, Andy....I favour Pepsi bezels too. Here's one I changed on my 009 recently (though I only swapped the insert)

 Bezel Insert Swap


----------

